# Bass Tips



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been wanting to get started into bass fishing! *OOO*

I have an 6'6" M action Ugly Lite equipped with an Okuma Hardstone H30. I love the combo and was hoping it would be good for bass fishing because that's what i want to use it for.

I was wondering what tackle to buy just to start out a few plastics, lures and what have you.
Techniques and advice would be really great! I will mainly be fishing salem pond and utah lake.

Thank You!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I would buy some cheap spinner baits and buzz baits to start out with. I saw quite a few in Sportsman's bargain bins for .89 cents. Until you are comfortable throwing them I would suggest you stay away from the expensive ones. After that I like the Booyah and the strike kings are good, there are so many brands. I would also suggest a braided line for your set up. Also start searching the web for info on habitat; it has increased my catch rate. I am just a PM away if you have a Bass boat! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

If you want to get into bass fishing get a hold of some of the bass fisherman on the web sites and go fishing with them... 
Ask them what to get and they will show you how to use it and where, is your pole a one pice or two??
One pice rods work the best, Don't go out and buy a bunch of cheap lures you want to get what works its cheaper in the long run, and you could join a bass club they help people learn all the time...

If you go out with any one don't forget to pay your way no one likes a free loader....


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a two peice. Braided line? I'll have to pick some up what lb test?


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I would suggest buying some 1/8 oz bullet weights and some 2/0 gamakatsu EWG hooks. Pick up some plastic worms, stickbaits, and crawdad imitataions. I like brands like yamamoto, berkley, zoom, and yum. Stick with natural colors like greens, browns, blacks, and whites. Go to Sportswharehouse or cabelas and ask them to show you how to rig the baits weedless with the EWG hooks. Plastics are probably one of the most consistant bass catchers so you should be ready to roll. Now you can throw the baits weightless or use the bullet weights to get you down faster. I would recommend weightless unless fishing rocky habitat or deep water. Try fishing near fallen trees or weedlines and make sure you let the bait fall to the bottom. 
Spinnerbaits can also be deadly. Try different speeds and depths. Don't give up on your cast till the bait is out of the water. Most of the time, I catch fish on spinnerbaits right next to the shore. Casting parallel with the shore can also help to catch more fish.
I would buy a couple small crankbaits and jerkbaits. Again stick with natural colors. Rapala and yozuri make some nice baits that will produce. A crankbait has a fat bill to help it dive deeper while the jerkbait has a small bill and doesn't dive as deep. The husky jerk rapala is a good jerkbait.
Remember that the state doesn't plant bass, so if you keep one it can only be replaced by natural reproduction. If we remove all the big bass out of a water their will be nothing left to spawn and keep the population healthy. Bass fishing is a blast, but remember these fish are toys not food. If you insist on keeping bass, keep fish smaller than 12 inches, let the big ones live to spawn. Remeber your camera to capture the memories of that big catch.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My favorite way is using poppers through the summer. heddon makes good baits for this. use your search engine on here and find what we have written on all this. This video shows a worm technique thats easy and catches fish and its from our very own Quail Creek.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I see no reason to keep bass. I catch and release 85% of the time. 
I won't be keeping any bass i catch. What would be the best techniques around salem pond right now? Seems like its still a bit too cold so they are less active.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I think a spinnerbait or jerkbait are your best bets.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome, scartinez. Glad you found us.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah thanks for the link. I went and bought some of the same crap the dude in the video used today. I'm going to give it a try tomorrow, I let ya know how it works.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Yah good vid. Nortah, I've seen it before while searching youtube, except for the dummy calling his knot the palomar, it's an improved clinch-- gosh can't everyone be perfect like me


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

The Utah slayers

Wacky Rigged Spike-It Worm
Rig It like this









Use this Gamakatsu hook or the one made by Mustad









And this Spike-It worm (or similarly colored worm)









This will work, put it into the holes in the weeds and next to the trees. You can't go wrong.

The other option. %85 of the bass I have caught in Utah have been on this.









But in the mornings a sweet white buzz bait is the key. White spinner baits work well too, especially if there is a little bit of wind on the water.

I fish bass almost exclusively. Every now and again I fish rivers for trout. I love bass because this 9" lure catches 'em and does it good. 









If you haven't figured out I am kind of obsessed with bass fishing.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

PS I just found out tonight that there was a warm water forum. Game on.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank You for the tips! I landed 16inch 2 and a half pound bucket today! I'll post pics tommorow. 
What do you think wave worms?
How do you retrieve wacky worms? 
Thank you!


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

I have never fished wave worms, but the Tiki Stick looks like a good shape for wacky rigged fishing. The retrieve is pretty varied. I twitch it and then let it fall, then pull it up a foot or so and then twitch and let it fall. There is no real magic to it, just twitching and sinking it.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

phishouttawater said:


> I have never fished wave worms, but the Tiki Stick looks like a good shape for wacky rigged fishing. The retrieve is pretty varied. I twitch it and then let it fall, then pull it up a foot or so and then twitch and let it fall. There is no real magic to it, just twitching and sinking it.


Wave Worms have caught me a ton of fish this year. The green pumpkin ones are best for me. I like to pitch them in and just let them sit. Your line will start to go sideways


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

phishouttawater said:


> PS I just found out tonight that there was a warm water forum. Game on.


Who says that reading won't get you anywhere...


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this was a question of attention to detail. I will pay more now. Despite the fact that I am a product of California public schools i can read pretty good. 

But yes a once over to the site would have done wonders for my activity.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Used 4inch Senkos wacky rigged and caught 2, fat little buckets and almost hooked a decent one. It has been a blast I LOVE BASS FISHING! (never thought i'd say that)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Along these lines...some people use an O-ring to help their Senkos last longer, is this just any O-ring found in a hardware store that fits the worm, or something special?

Also, Phish, what is the name of that last lure? Are those the Lake X lures? I wonder if they would work for a small pond similar to Salem Ponds (the 9" lure and bass eating it still confuses me)? thanks.

Oh and WTG metal_fish on your new love of bass, I agree with you being mainly a trout man myself, everyone in my family looks at me funny if I suggest targeting any other type of fish.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

REPETER that is a Storm Swim bait found at Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=storm+trout&noImage=0

I probably wouldn't use the 9" at Salem or similar ponds, but a smaller one would be awesome. Bass are insanely aggressive. I use a redhead jopinted crankbait and have bass slightly larger than the bait eat it on a regular basis.

Bass are hands down my favorite fish to catch. I get called a trailer trash hillbilly by people all the time, mostly by a "purist" fly-fisherman relative, but to each his own. I love my bucket mouths.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Phish, is that you with that pea**** bass in your avatar?



REPETER said:


> Also, Phish, what is the name of that last lure? Are those the Lake X lures? I wonder if they would work for a small pond similar to Salem Ponds (the 9" lure and bass eating it still confuses me)?


In regards to the 9" lure... largemouth have large mouths for a reason!  Not a lot of people would try a large lure so I would give it a shot in that small pond... ya never know!


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya that is me with a pea**** bass. That is a fun species to fish for. I wish they were here in Utah.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Niiiice! I hear they are as aggressive as a fish can get! I've always wanted to catch one! I've heard they have them in Florida - do you know if that is true?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info, and yes that is a sweet pea**** there...jealousy setting in.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> I've heard they have them in Florida - do you know if that is true?


Yes Florida - check out the pic's docesox posted:
viewtopic.php?f=29&t=7191


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida has some pea****s, but that picture was taken in a well kept secret. That is on the island of Oahu. People don't normally associate Hawaii with freshwater fishing, but there are some trout streams and a lot of bass fishing. This is called Lake Wilson they have pea**** bass, large mouth and snakeheads (among other wacky fish. There are some called Red Devils which look like gold fish on steroids and armored catfish. Google them, they are a trip.) The pea****s or tukes (short for tucanare) as they call them are awesome. With the warm weather they fish good year round and are incredibly aggressive and pretty. If anyone is headed to HI look up Stan Wright (http://www.stanwright.com/links.html) and go fish with him. He is a great guy and guide.


----------

